# my goat is coughing ????? or gagging???



## mbcagle (Aug 26, 2011)

My goat sounds like she is choking every now and then. or maybe coughing. It could be more than one goat. I just hear it every now and then. First time I heard it, I thought she had something in her throat.

Any idea of what this is? Is it normal??? There are no other symptons???


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Is the goat a fast eater? 
Is it hay or grain when she is doing this?

Is it after she runs or at random?

Did she get into anything poisonous such as mold or a plant?

Is she drooling at the same time?

Also... some Goats ...when regurgitating..will make a weird sound...while spitting up cud to chew it...is their any wods in the cheek when you hear this?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would suggest just sitting out with the goats to actually see what the goat is doing when she is coughing.


----------



## mbcagle (Aug 26, 2011)

toth boer goats said:


> Is the goat a fast eater?
> Is it hay or grain when she is doing this? No, she is not currently eating hay but they do munch on it through the day.
> 
> Is it after she runs or at random? random
> ...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Is the goat a fast eater?
> Is it hay or grain when she is doing this? No, she is not currently eating hay but they do munch on it through the day.
> 
> Is it after she runs or at random? random
> ...


 Goats hold the wod in their cheek for a small period of time....but you should see it ....if you are watching ...when that sounds happens... I would observe... what she is doing at the time she coughs....

Also... feel down her throat for any lump feeling area's....she may have hay stuck in there... go from under the neck down... if you feel something odd ...you may have to get a vet to dislodge it ....

Also... do you have a lot of spring blooms around...might be allergies as well....


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

ksalvagno said:


> I would suggest just sitting out with the goats to actually see what the goat is doing when she is coughing.


That is what I would do to better determine when it is happening and also if it is just one or more of them.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I have two goats who cough about half the time they are chewing cud and it is only when they are trying to bring some up to chew. They are a mother and daughter too, so I wondered if it ran in their family. My other girls only cough once in a great while when they are chewing cud.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

I have a doe named Penny-she coughs every now and then. When she does it is very "hacky" and high pitched. She has done this since I have had her and it does not bother her. She is a very healthy/hardy doe. She does have allergies, I assume, she has a runny nose (clear) alot more often than the others. 

Watch your doe closely to make sure she does ok, but it could be "normal" for her. If she has just started this recently I would do more "diagnostics" to be sure she is ok.


----------

